# Anybody stocking up on light bulbs?



## manifold

I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.

Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.

How about you?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I bought those little twirly florescent bulbs years ago.
I bought them not because the gov't told me too...but because they are better than incandescent. 
Why would anyone stockpile them?


----------



## manifold

iamwhatiseem said:


> Why would anyone stockpile them?



I don't know, but a lot of people are. I just saw a story about this morning on the news.


----------



## jon_berzerk

manifold said:


> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?



dont fret 

GE is still cranking em out by the millions in China


----------



## dannyboys

Ya, GE tried to have them made in Mexico but found the quality wasn't achievable.
 VW tried to do the same with making parts in Mexico for the 'Bettle' but same problem.


----------



## Jarlaxle

manifold said:


> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?



Of course not...any more than I would horde rotary telephones, manual typewriters, Beta VCR's, or disco 8-tracks!


----------



## manifold

dannyboys said:


> Ya, GE tried to have them made in Mexico but found the quality wasn't achievable.
> VW tried to do the same with making parts in Mexico for the 'Bettle' but same problem.



That's because any Mexican with a work ethic has either jumped the border or works for a drug cartel.


----------



## Jarlaxle

dannyboys said:


> Ya, GE tried to have them made in Mexico but found the quality wasn't achievable.
> VW tried to do the same with making parts in Mexico for the 'Bettle' but same problem.



Stupid statement.  VW built the Beetle in Mexico for 30+ years!


----------



## Desperado

For every action there is a re action and you have to love the logic to this one:
Heatball :: Home


----------



## manifold

Desperado said:


> For every action there is a re action and you have to love the logic to this one:
> Heatball :: Home



Priceless!


----------



## SteadyMercury

The CFL bulbs are definitely great for most applications now that their price has come down so much and they have bulbs made to work with dimmers. I read they are still iffy for tightly enclosed and for lights which turn on and off very frequently for short periods of time.

Even LED bulbs are starting to come down to reasonable prices for 60 watts equiv or less. We have exactly one in our house, it uses 10 watts (about as bright as 60 watt incan) and at 4 hours per day is projected to last 35 years. I guess we'll unscrew it when we move, maybe pass it on other family members in our will.


----------



## laughinReaper

manifold said:


> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?



Nah, I'll just do what the gooberment wants me to do and destroy the enviroment with mercury.


----------



## Moonglow

Jarlaxle said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, GE tried to have them made in Mexico but found the quality wasn't achievable.
> VW tried to do the same with making parts in Mexico for the 'Bettle' but same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid statement.  VW built the Beetle in Mexico for 30+ years!
Click to expand...


And the motors sucked big time.


----------



## manifold

laughinReaper said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll just do what the gooberment wants me to do and destroy the enviroment with mercury.
Click to expand...



I see a Federal Bureau of Trash Inspection in our future.


----------



## Moonglow

Without incandescent light bulbs, how will we cook in our Easy Bake Oven? Heat shotgun shacks? Smoke crank or meth?


----------



## boedicca

Yep, at chez boe, we have stocked up on several cases of incandescent bulbs.   

Considering the clean up procedures is one happens to break a CFL, we're not eager to risk mercury poisoning.

_Before Cleanup

    Have people and pets leave the room.
    Air out the room for 5-10 minutes by opening a window or door to the outdoor environment. 
    Shut off the central forced air heating/air-conditioning system, if you have one.
    Collect materials needed to clean up broken bulb:
        stiff paper or cardboard;
        sticky tape;
        damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes (for hard surfaces); and
        a glass jar with a metal lid or a sealable plastic bag.


During Cleanup

    DO NOT VACUUM.  Vacuuming is not recommended unless broken glass remains after all other cleanup steps have been taken.  Vacuuming could spread mercury-containing powder or mercury vapor.
    Be thorough in collecting broken glass and visible powder.  Scoop up glass fragments and powder using stiff paper or cardboard.  Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder. Place the used tape in the glass jar or plastic bag.  See the detailed cleanup instructions for more information, and for differences in cleaning up hard surfaces versus carpeting or rugs.
    Place cleanup materials in a sealable container.


After Cleanup

    Promptly place all bulb debris and cleanup materials, including vacuum cleaner bags, outdoors in a trash container or protected area until materials can be disposed of.  Avoid leaving any bulb fragments or cleanup materials indoors. 
    Next, check with your local government about disposal requirements in your area, because some localities require fluorescent bulbs (broken or unbroken) be taken to a local recycling center. If there is no such requirement in your area, you can dispose of the materials with your household trash.
    If practical, continue to air out the room where the bulb was broken and leave the heating/air conditioning system shut off for several hours.

If you have further questions, please call your local poison control center at 1-800-222-1222.

Why is it important to clean up a broken CFL properly?

CFLs and other fluorescent light bulbs contain a small amount of mercury sealed within the glass tubing. When a fluorescent bulb breaks in your home, some of this mercury is released as mercury vapor. To minimize exposure to mercury vapor, EPA recommends that residents follow the cleanup and disposal steps described on this page. _

Cleaning Up a Broken CFL | Compact Fluorescent Light Bulbs (CFLs) | US EPA


----------



## Jarlaxle

And somehow...using cfl's for 15 years, I've never broken one!


----------



## Spiderman

I'm buying LED lights as my old lights fail.

They'll last forever.


----------



## Moonglow

I've had CFL bulbs since they fist came out. I have never followed their guidelines with broken bulbs,and have yet to get mercury poisoning.


----------



## BlackSand

laughinReaper said:


> Nah, I'll just do what the gooberment wants me to do and destroy the enviroment with mercury.



*Before Clean-up: Ventilate the Room* 
Have people and pets leave the room, and don't let anyone walk through the breakage area on their way out.
Open a window and leave the room for 15 minutes or more. 
Shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system, if you have one.

*Clean-Up Steps for Hard Surfaces *
Carefully scoop up glass fragments and powder using stiff paper or cardboard and place them in a glass jar with metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a sealed plastic bag. 
Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder. 
Wipe the area clean with damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes and place them in the glass jar or plastic bag. 
Do not use a vacuum or broom to clean up the broken bulb on hard surfaces. 

*Clean-up Steps for Carpeting or Rug *
Carefully pick up glass fragments and place them in a glass jar with metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a sealed plastic bag. 
Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder. 
If vacuuming is needed after all visible materials are removed, vacuum the area where the bulb was broken. 
Remove the vacuum bag (or empty and wipe the canister), and put the bag or vacuum debris in a sealed plastic bag. 

*Disposal of Clean-up Materials *
Immediately place all cleanup materials outside the building in a trash container or outdoor protected area for the next normal trash. 
Wash your hands after disposing of the jars or plastic bags containing clean-up materials. 
Check with your local or state government about disposal requirements in your specific area. Some states prohibit such trash disposal and require that broken and unbroken mercury-containing bulbs be taken to a local recycling center. 

*Future Cleaning of Carpeting or Rug: Ventilate the Room During and After Vacuuming *The next several times you vacuum, shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system and open a window prior to vacuuming. 
Keep the central heating/air conditioning system shut off and the window open for at least 15 minutes after vacuuming is completed. 

Read more at snopes.com: CFL Mercury Light Bulbs

.


----------



## manifold

Jarlaxle said:


> And somehow...using cfl's for 15 years, I've never broken one!



Oh shit, you just done jinxed yourself son.


----------



## Moonglow

Spiderman said:


> I'm buying LED lights as my old lights fail.
> 
> They'll last forever.



They use less electric also. When working with developing LED(Light Emitting Diodes) in an industrial application it was sad to not be able to replace LEDs cheaper than the finished product, same goes with DVD players and motor starter circuits.


----------



## manifold

Moonglow said:


> I've had CFL bulbs since they fist came out. I have never followed their guidelines with broken bulbs,and have yet to get mercury poisoning.



So you just throw it in the trash along with button cell batteries then huh?

Fuck'n dick.


----------



## AquaAthena

iamwhatiseem said:


> I bought those little twirly florescent bulbs years ago.
> I bought them not because the gov't told me too...but because they are better than incandescent.
> Why would anyone stockpile them?



I HAVE to stockpile them as 20 of my lampshades are made of glass, stained, and on many of them the new LEDs are so long they touch the shade, ( learned the hard way ) so I have to stay with 40 watts as long as possible, or recycle some beautiful lamps that provide me great beauty and color.

Additionally, _the incandescent ones bring to life more accurately, the colors_ in the glass, which is called art glass, actually, because of the striations in the glass. Tiffany style.


----------



## Moonglow

manifold said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had CFL bulbs since they fist came out. I have never followed their guidelines with broken bulbs,and have yet to get mercury poisoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just throw it in the trash along with button cell batteries then huh?
> 
> Fuck'n dick.
Click to expand...


Yep, since I live on 43 acres the dump is in the back forty.


----------



## boedicca

I prefer the warmth of incandescents.    The creepy white morgue lighting of the other options is ghastly.


----------



## boedicca

Moonglow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had CFL bulbs since they fist came out. I have never followed their guidelines with broken bulbs,and have yet to get mercury poisoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just throw it in the trash along with button cell batteries then huh?
> 
> Fuck'n dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, since I live on 43 acres the dump is in the back forty.
Click to expand...



You are such an idiot.  I'm sure your neighbors appreciate the way you are poisoning the ground water supply with mercury.


----------



## manifold

Moonglow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had CFL bulbs since they fist came out. I have never followed their guidelines with broken bulbs,and have yet to get mercury poisoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just throw it in the trash along with button cell batteries then huh?
> 
> Fuck'n dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, since I live on 43 acres the dump is in the back forty.
Click to expand...


That doesn't make it ok, dick taco.


----------



## Pennywise

boedicca said:


> I prefer the warmth of incandescents.    The creepy white morgue lighting of the other options is ghastly.



Exactly, plus CFs do not cast light. We bought enough incandescents to last thirty years and still have some left to sell on Ebay when the stock of all the stores has run dry.


----------



## martybegan

Moonglow said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying LED lights as my old lights fail.
> 
> They'll last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use less electric also. When working with developing LED(Light Emitting Diodes) in an industrial application it was sad to not be able to replace LEDs cheaper than the finished product, same goes with DVD players and motor starter circuits.
Click to expand...


Then they should sell themselves, much like the car replaced the horse all on its own, and the cell phone is replacing the landline all on its own.

Neither product needed the government to ban its manufacture.

I've switched most of my lights to CFL's or LED's on my own, except for those annoying fancy fixtures where they dont make them cheap enough yet. 

I still think the government ban on incandescent manufacture is idiotic.


----------



## Moonglow

boedicca said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you just throw it in the trash along with button cell batteries then huh?
> 
> Fuck'n dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, since I live on 43 acres the dump is in the back forty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an idiot.  I'm sure your neighbors appreciate the way you are poisoning the ground water supply with mercury.
Click to expand...


3 bulbs in 5 years, that must be a great deal of mercury. The water supply her is methane gas, sulfur and black shale. It's not worth drinking and is not potable in many areas. That is why there is a water line for people to connect to.
But as you repubs say, fuck the govt. regs.


----------



## boedicca

It would be amusing to see Moonglow's parade of hypocrisy, if it weren't so pathetic.


----------



## manifold

Pennywise said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the warmth of incandescents.    The creepy white morgue lighting of the other options is ghastly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, plus CFs do not cast light. We bought enough incandescents to last thirty years and still have some left to sell on Ebay when the stock of all the stores has run dry.
Click to expand...


Pennywise and Poundfoolish.


----------



## martybegan

Moonglow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, since I live on 43 acres the dump is in the back forty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an idiot.  I'm sure your neighbors appreciate the way you are poisoning the ground water supply with mercury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 bulbs in 5 years, that must be a great deal of mercury. The water supply her is methane gas, sulfur and black shale. It's not worth drinking and is not potable in many areas. That is why there is a water line for people to connect to.
> But as you repubs say, fuck the govt. regs.
Click to expand...


But surely you are violating not only local waste management laws, but federal waste management laws. Did you request a variance from whichever agency has standing with regards to the water resources in your area? Are the proper permits for disposing of scheduled wastes displayed at the front of your property? Have you kept the records required detailing the method of disposal, where the items came from, and thier eventual fate? Is the proper monitoring program in place near the disposal area?

Are all your neighbors aware, under Right to Know laws, that you are disposing of controlled wastes on your property? did you post the RTK paperwork where i can be seen?

Libertarians don't say "fuck the government" what we say is the government has way to much control over certain things. Progressive such as yourself LOVE passing laws and regulations and other rules to control people's lives. It is a shining example of hypocrcy when you dont follow the rules you wanted out of sheer lazyness, or worse, a sense of noblise oblige, i.e. rules are only for the pesants.


----------



## Moonglow

boedicca said:


> It would be amusing to see Moonglow's parade of hypocrisy, if it weren't so pathetic.



Would you like to pay for the 100 miles I would have to drive to dispose of these items?


----------



## Pennywise

manifold said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the warmth of incandescents.    The creepy white morgue lighting of the other options is ghastly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, plus CFs do not cast light. We bought enough incandescents to last thirty years and still have some left to sell on Ebay when the stock of all the stores has run dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pennywise and Poundfoolish.
Click to expand...


Because I stocked up on bulbs at bargain rates so I can read without getting a headache? It's called thrifty.


----------



## Spoonman

manifold said:


> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?



as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry


----------



## rightwinger

I got me some of those LEDs


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry
Click to expand...


Just like Betamax VCRs


----------



## martybegan

Moonglow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be amusing to see Moonglow's parade of hypocrisy, if it weren't so pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to pay for the 100 miles I would have to drive to dispose of these items?
Click to expand...


If its only a few, store them until you pass by the disposal facility. 

These are the regs people like you are striving for, progressive, environmentally friendly, etc. Its actually a dick move not following them due to inconvinence.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
Click to expand...


Nobody wanted Betamax, people want incandescents.


----------



## LeadRoundNose

Moonglow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be amusing to see Moonglow's parade of hypocrisy, if it weren't so pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to pay for the 100 miles I would have to drive to dispose of these items?
Click to expand...


Get in your climate friendly Volt and do it.

You don't get to elect these wackos that make these rules for us to abide by and somehow decide you get a pass.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted Betamax, people want incandescents.
Click to expand...


Only those too stupid to know better


----------



## Moonglow

martybegan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an idiot.  I'm sure your neighbors appreciate the way you are poisoning the ground water supply with mercury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bulbs in 5 years, that must be a great deal of mercury. The water supply her is methane gas, sulfur and black shale. It's not worth drinking and is not potable in many areas. That is why there is a water line for people to connect to.
> But as you repubs say, fuck the govt. regs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But surely you are violating not only local waste management laws, but federal waste management laws. Did you request a variance from whichever agency has standing with regards to the water resources in your area? Are the proper permits for disposing of scheduled wastes displayed at the front of your property? Have you kept the records required detailing the method of disposal, where the items came from, and thier eventual fate? Is the proper monitoring program in place near the disposal area?
> 
> Are all your neighbors aware, under Right to Know laws, that you are disposing of controlled wastes on your property? did you post the RTK paperwork where i can be seen?
> 
> Libertarians don't say "fuck the government" what we say is the government has way to much control over certain things. Progressive such as yourself LOVE passing laws and regulations and other rules to control people's lives. It is a shining example of hypocrcy when you dont follow the rules you wanted out of sheer lazyness, or worse, a sense of noblise oblige, i.e. rules are only for the pesants.
Click to expand...


I have never backed nor passed any laws, so you might need to get you abilities to slander someone in a better state.
This county did not even have a waste disposal guidelines until 2005. I am grandfathered in to not have to follow certain rules on waste management. I use a cesspool also, but don't worry everything is away from the well and down hill.


----------



## BlackSand

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted Betamax, people want incandescents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only those too stupid to know better
Click to expand...


The porn industry picked VHS ... And that pretty much put the nail in the Betamax coffin.
People like to think they have more influence than they actually do ... Business is business.

.


----------



## martybegan

Moonglow said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bulbs in 5 years, that must be a great deal of mercury. The water supply her is methane gas, sulfur and black shale. It's not worth drinking and is not potable in many areas. That is why there is a water line for people to connect to.
> But as you repubs say, fuck the govt. regs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But surely you are violating not only local waste management laws, but federal waste management laws. Did you request a variance from whichever agency has standing with regards to the water resources in your area? Are the proper permits for disposing of scheduled wastes displayed at the front of your property? Have you kept the records required detailing the method of disposal, where the items came from, and thier eventual fate? Is the proper monitoring program in place near the disposal area?
> 
> Are all your neighbors aware, under Right to Know laws, that you are disposing of controlled wastes on your property? did you post the RTK paperwork where i can be seen?
> 
> Libertarians don't say "fuck the government" what we say is the government has way to much control over certain things. Progressive such as yourself LOVE passing laws and regulations and other rules to control people's lives. It is a shining example of hypocrcy when you dont follow the rules you wanted out of sheer lazyness, or worse, a sense of noblise oblige, i.e. rules are only for the pesants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never backed nor passed any laws, so you might need to get you abilities to slander someone in a better state.
> This county did not even have a waste disposal guidelines until 2005. I am grandfathered in to not have to follow certain rules on waste management. I use a cesspool also, but don't worry everything is away from the well and down hill.
Click to expand...


So everyone else has to follow the rules, except of course, you. 

Do as I say, not as I do, the Progressive statist mantra. 

A question, do you think others should have to follow proper waste disposal procedures?


----------



## LeadRoundNose

Moonglow said:


> I use a cesspool also



But why do you have to post from there?


----------



## Pennywise

BlackSand said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted Betamax, people want incandescents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only those too stupid to know better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The porn industry picked VHS ... And that pretty much put the nail in the Betamax coffin.
> People like to think they have more influence than they actually do ... Business is business.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And GE(China) picked CFLs, and the idiot Bush and the rest of the progressives in both parties were more than happy to oblige. It was one of those laws so wonderful and with so much public support it was signed while no one was looking.


----------



## Misty

Light bulbs and cake frosting oh ya and money and guns.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
Click to expand...



What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete. 

Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.


----------



## Moonglow

martybegan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But surely you are violating not only local waste management laws, but federal waste management laws. Did you request a variance from whichever agency has standing with regards to the water resources in your area? Are the proper permits for disposing of scheduled wastes displayed at the front of your property? Have you kept the records required detailing the method of disposal, where the items came from, and thier eventual fate? Is the proper monitoring program in place near the disposal area?
> 
> Are all your neighbors aware, under Right to Know laws, that you are disposing of controlled wastes on your property? did you post the RTK paperwork where i can be seen?
> 
> Libertarians don't say "fuck the government" what we say is the government has way to much control over certain things. Progressive such as yourself LOVE passing laws and regulations and other rules to control people's lives. It is a shining example of hypocrcy when you dont follow the rules you wanted out of sheer lazyness, or worse, a sense of noblise oblige, i.e. rules are only for the pesants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never backed nor passed any laws, so you might need to get you abilities to slander someone in a better state.
> This county did not even have a waste disposal guidelines until 2005. I am grandfathered in to not have to follow certain rules on waste management. I use a cesspool also, but don't worry everything is away from the well and down hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So everyone else has to follow the rules, except of course, you.
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do, the Progressive statist mantra.
> 
> A question, do you think others should have to follow proper waste disposal procedures?
Click to expand...


Sorry old bean, but I am not a progressive either. I will let you in on my philosophy. When big business and the got. follow their own rules. I might also.
And again. There is no hazardous waste disposal sites in my area.
The local city dredges the creeks and riverbeds without permits from the Natural Resources Dept. They are all repubs. So again tell me how it is one liberal(old meaning) is a progressive and the rwer's that do the same are not?


----------



## manifold

Hey cocksmooch,

There is no fucking valid defense for dumping mercury in the ground... anywhere.

Now go fuck a light socket you hypocritical ****.


----------



## martybegan

Moonglow said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never backed nor passed any laws, so you might need to get you abilities to slander someone in a better state.
> This county did not even have a waste disposal guidelines until 2005. I am grandfathered in to not have to follow certain rules on waste management. I use a cesspool also, but don't worry everything is away from the well and down hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone else has to follow the rules, except of course, you.
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do, the Progressive statist mantra.
> 
> A question, do you think others should have to follow proper waste disposal procedures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry old bean, but I am not a progressive either. I will let you in on my philosophy. When big business and the got. follow their own rules. I might also.
> And again. There is no hazardous waste disposal sites in my area.
> The local city dredges the creeks and riverbeds without permits from the Natural Resources Dept. They are all repubs. So again tell me how it is one liberal(old meaning) is a progressive and the rwer's that do the same are not?
Click to expand...


Tu Quo que has never been an acceptable defense for ones violation of the rules. 

Again, store the damn things and when you pass by a proper waste disposal facility, take care of buisiness.


----------



## Moonglow

LeadRoundNose said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a cesspool also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why do you have to post from there?
Click to expand...


It's where you sit, and I hate to be alone.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
Click to expand...


Made sense to ban high wattage incandescents. New bulbs use 20% of the power

Luddites of America unite!


----------



## Moonglow

martybegan said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone else has to follow the rules, except of course, you.
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do, the Progressive statist mantra.
> 
> A question, do you think others should have to follow proper waste disposal procedures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry old bean, but I am not a progressive either. I will let you in on my philosophy. When big business and the got. follow their own rules. I might also.
> And again. There is no hazardous waste disposal sites in my area.
> The local city dredges the creeks and riverbeds without permits from the Natural Resources Dept. They are all repubs. So again tell me how it is one liberal(old meaning) is a progressive and the rwer's that do the same are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tu Quo que has never been an acceptable defense for ones violation of the rules.
> 
> Again, store the damn things and when you pass by a proper waste disposal facility, take care of buisiness.
Click to expand...


I will try. I use rechargeable batteries so I don't buy many batteries.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made sense to ban high wattage incandescents. New bulbs use 20% of the power
> 
> Luddites of America unite!
Click to expand...


Some people simply do not like the light given off by the new tubes/diodes. So basically they just have to "live with it?"


----------



## rightwinger

I like the incandescent bulbs

They remind me of the Republican Party.....obsolete


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> I like the incandescent bulbs
> 
> They remind me of the Republican Party.....obsolete



And the new lights (not bulbs) remind me of progressives in general.

Its an idea that is SO AWESOME if has to be forced on us by the government.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the incandescent bulbs
> 
> They remind me of the Republican Party.....obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new lights (not bulbs) remind me of progressives in general.
> 
> Its an idea that is SO AWESOME if has to be forced on us by the government.
Click to expand...


Worked

Energy consumption is way down in the country
More efficient cars, major appliances, homes and lighting

But wait....you guys still got
Drill baby, drill


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the incandescent bulbs
> 
> They remind me of the Republican Party.....obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new lights (not bulbs) remind me of progressives in general.
> 
> Its an idea that is SO AWESOME if has to be forced on us by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked
> 
> *Energy consumption is way down in the country
> More efficient cars, major appliances, homes and lighting*
> But wait....you guys still got
> Drill baby, drill
Click to expand...


Correlation does not imply causation. 

and drill baby drill is what is keeping prices of said energy down.


----------



## laughinReaper

manifold said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll just do what the gooberment wants me to do and destroy the enviroment with mercury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see a Federal Bureau of Trash Inspection in our future.
Click to expand...


For real. But what do they expect us to do if it breaks in out homes? Call Hazmat?


----------



## Jarlaxle

boedicca said:


> I prefer the warmth of incandescents.    The creepy white morgue lighting of the other options is ghastly.



There are daylight-spectrum CFL's.  Walmart and Target have them.


----------



## Jarlaxle

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made sense to ban high wattage incandescents. New bulbs use 20% of the power
> 
> Luddites of America unite!
Click to expand...


Actually, the high-wattage bulbs are NOT banned! Yes, you can still buy a *200 watt* bulb, just not a 100 watt bulb.


----------



## Pogo

Actually none of them are "banned"; that term is tossed around loosely.  What happens is efficiency standards kick up, which effectively "bans" traditional technology, but it only applies to I think between 40 and 150 watts, with specialty bulbs excepted.  And somebody (I think Philips) has already developed an incandescent with vastly improved efficiency.

I've got several incandescents around the house; I don't think any of them are in that range, except the two in the basement crawl space.  It would be too much light.


----------



## Billo_Really

Incandescents  are the least efficient of any of the lamp sources.

They are energy burners.  The only thing good about them, is their color rendition.

Other than that, they waste energy.


----------



## SteadyMercury

The whole "looks artificial" thing is just naive, they make the entire spectrum in CFL now and you can buy a  warmer glow CFL bulb that is indistinguishable from incan.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

manifold said:


> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?



Energy is probably in the top 3 world concerns. Food and living space being the other 2. If current lightbulbs use more power than they're worth, get rid of them. Isn't about politics but survival. Population isn't expected to level out until around 11 billion by 2050 or so. All the people need some where to live, something to eat, and will be sucking energy from their grids. If you don't want wars for electricity, nuclear power, and more coal burning electrical generation you need to use more efficient technology. We have to change from old inefficient tech to new, more efficient tech.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Jarlaxle said:


> And somehow...using cfl's for 15 years, I've never broken one!



i have busted a few of them 

they tend to break at the top


----------



## jon_berzerk

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
Click to expand...


it is happening the plan is to get rid of 

and traditional screw in socket 

and only have the CFLs available in the new plug in versions 

if you stock up on the traditional bulb 


you may want to stock up on these too 

or the bulbs will one day be no good anyhow


----------



## jon_berzerk

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sense to ban high wattage incandescents. New bulbs use 20% of the power
> 
> Luddites of America unite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the high-wattage bulbs are NOT banned! Yes, you can still buy a *200 watt* bulb, just not a 100 watt bulb.
Click to expand...


plus a plethora of other high energy usage bulbs


----------



## Jarlaxle

jon_berzerk said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is happening the plan is to get rid of
> 
> and traditional screw in socket
> 
> and only have the CFLs available in the new plug in versions
> 
> if you stock up on the traditional bulb
> 
> 
> you may want to stock up on these too
> 
> or the bulbs will one day be no good anyhow
Click to expand...


I'm still using some lamps that date to the 1970's...I'm not exactly worried.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Jarlaxle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is happening the plan is to get rid of
> 
> and traditional screw in socket
> 
> and only have the CFLs available in the new plug in versions
> 
> if you stock up on the traditional bulb
> 
> 
> you may want to stock up on these too
> 
> or the bulbs will one day be no good anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still using some lamps that date to the 1970's...I'm not exactly worried.
Click to expand...


but you never know 

it is best to be prepared

also you may want to convert a new lamp over to this


----------



## Desperado

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the incandescent bulbs
> 
> They remind me of the Republican Party.....obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new lights (not bulbs) remind me of progressives in general.
> 
> Its an idea that is SO AWESOME if has to be forced on us by the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked
> 
> Energy consumption is way down in the country
> More efficient cars, major appliances, homes and lighting
> 
> But wait....you guys still got
> Drill baby, drill
Click to expand...


As long as we still import crude oil, we should continue to "Drill, Baby Drill"


----------



## Billo_Really

I'm trying to invent a light that only shines on things worth looking at.


----------



## Dragonlady

We switched over to CFL bulbs about 7 years ago.  The immediate result was that our electricity bill went down by a third, overnight.  Since changing over, we have seldom had to change a light bulb.  In the first five years, we replaced two bulbs, in our entire house.  

The people who are complaining about switching over to the CFL bulbs remind me of the people who thought the automobile was a bad idea and people should stick to horses.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid comparison.  The lamps and light fixtures that use incandescent bulbs are not suddenly obsolete.
> 
> Nor were Betamax VCRs banned by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sense to ban high wattage incandescents. New bulbs use 20% of the power
> 
> Luddites of America unite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people simply do not like the light given off by the new tubes/diodes. So basically they just have to "live with it?"
Click to expand...


So, buy the daylight spectrum and quit whining. 

============

Why people still use inefficient incandescent light bulbs


.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the new lights (not bulbs) remind me of progressives in general.
> 
> Its an idea that is SO AWESOME if has to be forced on us by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked
> 
> Energy consumption is way down in the country
> More efficient cars, major appliances, homes and lighting
> 
> But wait....you guys still got
> Drill baby, drill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as we still import crude oil, we should continue to "Drill, Baby Drill"
Click to expand...


List of countries by oil exports - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








> This is a list of oil-producing countries by oil exports based on The World Factbook [1]. Note that many countries also import oil, and some import more oil than they export.


----------



## Pogo

martybegan said:


> drill baby drill is what is keeping prices of said energy down.



No.  It doesn't keep prices down or up.  Fungible international commodity; we get our supply on the world market price, like everybody else.



Desperado said:


> As long as we still import crude oil, we should continue to "Drill, Baby Drill"



"We" don't drill.  Oil companies drill.  And they'll sell it where they make the money, whether that's Indiana or India.  Their loyalty is to stockholders -- not flags.
Has nothing to do with what "we" (they) drill here versus there.


----------



## editec

Billo_Really said:


> I'm trying to invent a light that only shines on things worth looking at.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dK3cf7bes]Electric Light Orchestra- Shine a Little Love - YouTube[/ame]

or ...


----------



## manifold

Desperado said:


> As long as we still import crude oil, we should continue to "Drill, Baby Drill"



I disagree.

I think we should hoard our own oil until we've depleted the rest of the world's supply.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Hardware stores now have warm light 60 watt equiv LED bulbs for under $10, like http://www.lowes.com/pd_424722-75774-LA19DM800LEDG2_0__?productId=50107626

They use only 9.8 watts, will last for decades, aren't as fragile as CFL and incand, and don't have any of the usage limitations regarding on/off frequency, enclosure, or dimming functionality.

Going forward any bulbs in that range that need replacing I'll just go LED. I suspect 75 watt equiv LEDs will also under $10 before we're done with 2014.


----------



## elektra

IDIOTS!!!!

Your CFL's are going to be banned, the only delay in the CFL ban is they just banned good ole fashion light bulbs. 

I have found that CFL's do not last as long as incandescent bulbs, I just replaced a 50 year old incandescent. It could've been older, hard to tell but it was pretty incredible, I kept the bulb. 

I have had to replace every CFL in my house in the last 5 years, they came with the Rental Agreement. I replaced them all with incandescent bulbs. 

Did it make sense to mandate the change? I do not think so, CFL bulbs weigh a lot, at least 20 times more, which means if it took lb of natural resources to make one bulb, it now takes 20 lbs of natural resources to replace each.

At that you must use an Element to make CFL's, last time I checked Elements are not renewable.

Who profits from using more natural resources to make a product that was produced with less? Industry profits, corporations like GE that get a 100% tax break and a waiver from Obamacare.

Oh well, you got to have special light bulbs to work with the special solar power and wind power that is the future, and all this because of Government laws, hell, CFL's are obsolete, they will not make them as soon as the government changes the law. Instead of letting the Public have cheap energy which my father and grandfathers all enjoyed, I have to pay a larger percentage of my labor for life's essentials.

When I was a kid, light bulbs were free!!!!!!! It was also free to get your toaster or radio fixed. The Utilities gave us light bulbs for free and fixed our stuff, it only changed when the government passed a law saying you could not give away light bulbs or fix stuff for free. 

Progress?

All while the idiots fail to see the real damage they cause by simply going along with the government and corporations.


----------



## SteadyMercury

elektra said:


> I have found that CFL's do not last as long as incandescent bulbs, I just replaced a 50 year old incandescent. It could've been older, hard to tell but it was pretty incredible, I kept the bulb.
> 
> I have had to replace every CFL in my house in the last 5 years, they came with the Rental Agreement. I replaced them all with incandescent bulbs.
> 
> Did it make sense to mandate the change? I do not think so, CFL bulbs weigh a lot, at least 20 times more, which means if it took lb of natural resources to make one bulb, it now takes 20 lbs of natural resources to replace each.
> 
> At that you must use an Element to make CFL's, last time I checked Elements are not renewable.


1. And someone who just won the lottery might conclude that buying a lottery ticket is a good way to become rich. Incandescent bulbs do not last as long as CFL bulbs, no matter what your anecdotal experience may be.

2. The weight of an object does not correlate directly to it's cost in natural resources, and for light bulbs you'll find the natural resources in the actual product are insignificant compared to what is burned in usage. CFLs use less energy, period.

3. You have to use an element to make CFLs? What do you think an an incandescent bulb is made of, loose photons? It has metals, glass, and an inert gas... all of which (along with everything else you can see an touch) come from elements.

What is it with the CFL light bulbs thing that brings out the crazy in people?


----------



## boedicca

Dragonlady said:


> We switched over to CFL bulbs about 7 years ago.  The immediate result was that our electricity bill went down by a third, overnight.  Since changing over, we have seldom had to change a light bulb.  In the first five years, we replaced two bulbs, in our entire house.
> 
> The people who are complaining about switching over to the CFL bulbs remind me of the people who thought the automobile was a bad idea and people should stick to horses.




You either have an enormous amount of light fixtures, or lack a refrigerator.


----------



## boedicca

SteadyMercury said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that CFL's do not last as long as incandescent bulbs, I just replaced a 50 year old incandescent. It could've been older, hard to tell but it was pretty incredible, I kept the bulb.
> 
> I have had to replace every CFL in my house in the last 5 years, they came with the Rental Agreement. I replaced them all with incandescent bulbs.
> 
> Did it make sense to mandate the change? I do not think so, CFL bulbs weigh a lot, at least 20 times more, which means if it took lb of natural resources to make one bulb, it now takes 20 lbs of natural resources to replace each.
> 
> At that you must use an Element to make CFL's, last time I checked Elements are not renewable.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And someone who just won the lottery might conclude that buying a lottery ticket is a good way to become rich. Incandescent bulbs do not last as long as CFL bulbs, no matter what your anecdotal experience may be.
> 
> 2. The weight of an object does not correlate directly to it's cost in natural resources, and for light bulbs you'll find the natural resources in the actual product are insignificant compared to what is burned in usage. CFLs use less energy, period.
> 
> 3. You have to use an element to make CFLs? What do you think an an incandescent bulb is made of, loose photons? It has metals, glass, and an inert gas... all of which (along with everything else you can see an touch) come from elements.
> 
> What is it with the CFL light bulbs thing that brings out the crazy in people?
Click to expand...



Some us are rather loathe to get mercury poisoning...and dislike the ghastly cold light.


----------



## DennyO

I just bought 8 100 watt bulbs on sale today.  Incandescents still make the most sense for places that you only switch on once in a while, like the back porch, some parts of the basement, the garage and closets.


----------



## rightwinger

DennyO said:


> I just bought 8 100 watt bulbs on sale today.  Incandescents still make the most sense for places that you only switch on once in a while, like the back porch, some parts of the basement, the garage and closets.



For my overhead lights and lights that are used most of the day, I have gone to LEDs. Most of my lamps have CFLs in them.  I still have some incandescents in closets and areas where you only turn them on for a minute while you are getting something


----------



## SteadyMercury

boedicca said:


> Some us are rather loathe to get mercury poisoning...and dislike the ghastly cold light.


Some of us don't blindly buy into the fear mongering that comes along with every new technology. When you start breaking CFL bulbs then directly trying to huff the 4mg of mercury let us know, in the meanwhile don't forget to throw out all your thermometers, watch batteries, and ditch the tuna fish sandwiches.

Some of us know CFL bulbs now comes in a wide spectrum of light including warm that is indistinguishable from incandescent.


----------



## jon_berzerk

SteadyMercury said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that CFL's do not last as long as incandescent bulbs, I just replaced a 50 year old incandescent. It could've been older, hard to tell but it was pretty incredible, I kept the bulb.
> 
> I have had to replace every CFL in my house in the last 5 years, they came with the Rental Agreement. I replaced them all with incandescent bulbs.
> 
> Did it make sense to mandate the change? I do not think so, CFL bulbs weigh a lot, at least 20 times more, which means if it took lb of natural resources to make one bulb, it now takes 20 lbs of natural resources to replace each.
> 
> At that you must use an Element to make CFL's, last time I checked Elements are not renewable.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And someone who just won the lottery might conclude that buying a lottery ticket is a good way to become rich. Incandescent bulbs do not last as long as CFL bulbs, no matter what your anecdotal experience may be.
> 
> 2. The weight of an object does not correlate directly to it's cost in natural resources, and for light bulbs you'll find the natural resources in the actual product are insignificant compared to what is burned in usage. CFLs use less energy, period.
> 
> 3. You have to use an element to make CFLs? What do you think an an incandescent bulb is made of, loose photons? It has metals, glass, and an inert gas... all of which (along with everything else you can see an touch) come from elements.
> 
> What is it with the CFL light bulbs thing that brings out the crazy in people?
Click to expand...


* Incandescent bulbs do not last as long as CFL bulbs*

not always true


----------



## jon_berzerk

Billo_Really said:


> I'm trying to invent a light that only shines on things worth looking at.



when you do 

you should call it a flashlight


----------



## Toro

I went to my local Publix to buy a ton of light bulbs, but they were wiped out.

I didn't bother going anywhere else because I don't care enough.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as they come off the shelves there will be a black market for them.    not to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Betamax VCRs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody wanted Betamax, people want incandescents.
Click to expand...


Only fools want incandescent bulbs.


----------



## Spoonman

Dragonlady said:


> We switched over to CFL bulbs about 7 years ago.  The immediate result was that our electricity bill went down by a third, overnight.  Since changing over, we have seldom had to change a light bulb.  In the first five years, we replaced two bulbs, in our entire house.
> 
> The people who are complaining about switching over to the CFL bulbs remind me of the people who thought the automobile was a bad idea and people should stick to horses.



considering CFL's are only 7% more efficient than incandescent bulbs, how did you do that?


----------



## rightwinger

I've been buying incandescent bulbs for ten cents a piece. I am going to wait one year and sell them for ten dollars each

I expect to be a light bulb millionaire


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Delta4Embassy said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Energy is probably in the top 3 world concerns. Food and living space being the other 2. If current lightbulbs use more power than they're worth, get rid of them. Isn't about politics but survival. Population isn't expected to level out until around 11 billion by 2050 or so. All the people need some where to live, something to eat, and will be sucking energy from their grids. If you don't want wars for electricity, nuclear power, and more coal burning electrical generation you need to use more efficient technology. We have to change from old inefficient tech to new, more efficient tech.
Click to expand...


Way too logical and intelligent a post. 

======

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/30/opinion/collins-michele-heres-the-bell.html?_r=0

OP about professional nutter Bachmanns "Light Bulb Freedom of Choice Act".


> President Bachmann will allow you to buy any light bulb you want, she had vowed during her campaign for the 2012 Republican nomination. Nobody got into the issue of repressive lighting efficiency standards in quite the same way.



Now, she'll be busy trying to stay out of jail. 

(No, I don't believe she could go to jail. These crooks never do.)

Thanks to intelligent voters, its just one more pub/pottie bullet we dodged.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> I've been buying incandescent bulbs for ten cents a piece. I am going to wait one year and sell them for ten dollars each
> 
> I expect to be a light bulb millionaire



  

Good for you. Your retirement income is assured cuz there are several born every minute and many of them post here!


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been buying incandescent bulbs for ten cents a piece. I am going to wait one year and sell them for ten dollars each
> 
> I expect to be a light bulb millionaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Your retirement income is assured cuz there are several born every minute and many of them post here!
Click to expand...


Just wait

A year from now.......everyone who has those CFLs or LEDs will come begging to me


----------



## Spoonman

put solar on your house and you won't care what kind of bulb you are burning.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been buying incandescent bulbs for ten cents a piece. I am going to wait one year and sell them for ten dollars each
> 
> I expect to be a light bulb millionaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Your retirement income is assured cuz there are several born every minute and many of them post here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait
> 
> A year from now.......everyone who has those CFLs or LEDs will come begging to me
Click to expand...


And, you'll be RICH.

Rich beyond your wildest dreams. 

Solar ... we've been talking about adding it to the lake house. Looks like we've got a buying on one of our properties so might use the $ for that.


----------



## rightwinger

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Your retirement income is assured cuz there are several born every minute and many of them post here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait
> 
> A year from now.......everyone who has those CFLs or LEDs will come begging to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, you'll be RICH.
> 
> Rich beyond your wildest dreams.
> 
> Solar ... we've been talking about adding it to the lake house. Looks like we've got a buying on one of our properties so might use the $ for that.
Click to expand...


Just wait...You think they may be happy saving hundreds of dollars on low wattage bulbs

But I know better.......they will miss the bulbs that burn up their electric bill and burn out in a few months

After all.....those are the bulbs my grandma had


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait
> 
> A year from now.......everyone who has those CFLs or LEDs will come begging to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, you'll be RICH.
> 
> Rich beyond your wildest dreams.
> 
> Solar ... we've been talking about adding it to the lake house. Looks like we've got a buying on one of our properties so might use the $ for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait...You think they may be happy saving hundreds of dollars on low wattage bulbs
> 
> But I know better.......they will miss the bulbs that burn up their electric bill and burn out in a few months
> 
> After all.....those are the bulbs my grandma had
Click to expand...


This "controversy" reminds me of the stories we've read about how people feared electricity (with some cause, for sure) and those devil light bulbs. 

If they had their way, we would still be using gas lights and tallow candles. 

As always, its the progressive who ... 



..... 



....


.....


... wait for it ...


.....


.....


.....


*LIGHTS THE WAY !!!*






.


----------



## MikeK

manifold said:


> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?


I have a pretty good stock of incandescent bulbs.  But I also have dimmer switches on all lamps.  

Where approximately 40w are needed I use a 60w bulb and dim it down, which extends the life of the bulb about tenfold.  Where 60w are needed I use a 100w and dim it.  I have some lamp bulbs which have been burning for ten years or more.  I rarely need to change a bulb so my dimmers have more than paid for themselves.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty good stock of incandescent bulbs.  But I also have dimmer switches on all lamps.
> 
> Where approximately 40w are needed I use a 60w bulb and dim it down, which extends the life of the bulb about tenfold.  Where 60w are needed I use a 100w and dim it.  I have some lamp bulbs which have been burning for ten years or more.  I rarely need to change a bulb so my dimmers have more than paid for themselves.
Click to expand...


Dump them and replace them with LEDs


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm happy to get the same lumens with less wattage. More expensive yes but longer lasting. Enough so to way more make up for the difference in price.


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Old Rocks

Spoonman said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We switched over to CFL bulbs about 7 years ago.  The immediate result was that our electricity bill went down by a third, overnight.  Since changing over, we have seldom had to change a light bulb.  In the first five years, we replaced two bulbs, in our entire house.
> 
> The people who are complaining about switching over to the CFL bulbs remind me of the people who thought the automobile was a bad idea and people should stick to horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering CFL's are only 7% more efficient than incandescent bulbs, how did you do that?
Click to expand...


Really? Now where do you get that number? 

1100 Lumens      LED  9 to 13 watts    Incandescent  75 watts   CFL   18 to 25 watts. 

Compare: LED Lights vs CFL vs Incandescent Lighting Chart

Seems to me that makes the CFL 300% more efficient than an incandescent.


----------



## Billo_Really

Spoonman said:


> considering CFL's are only 7% more efficient than incandescent bulbs, how did you do that?


That's bullshit!  It's a lot more than that.


----------



## Billo_Really

Old Rocks said:


> Really? Now where do you get that number?
> 
> 1100 Lumens      LED  9 to 13 watts    Incandescent  75 watts   CFL   18 to 25 watts.
> 
> Compare: LED Lights vs CFL vs Incandescent Lighting Chart
> 
> Seems to me that makes the CFL 300% more efficient than an incandescent.


You are correct!


----------



## mamooth

MikeK said:


> Where approximately 40w are needed I use a 60w bulb and dim it down, which extends the life of the bulb about tenfold.



That works, but it cuts efficiency. More power sucked up as heat, more power required for the same amount of light. It costs more in electricity than it saves in bulbs.

Of course, we all have our preferences. I should replace some of the old bulbs. It would save money. But I don't. I have this obsessive thing going where I refuse to replace a bulb until it dies a natural death, no matter what it costs me.


----------



## Moonglow

manifold said:


> Hey cocksmooch,
> 
> There is no fucking valid defense for dumping mercury in the ground... anywhere.
> 
> Now go fuck a light socket you hypocritical ****.



Mal, being that you can barely pass buckwheat, I would not talk.


----------



## Dragonlady

Part of the reason why our electrical bill went down so much is that the CFL bulbs not only reducing our lighting costs, but they also reduced or air conditioning costs, because the bulbs didn't give off as much heat.


----------



## Moonglow

You light your house during daylight hours?


----------



## Mr. H.

My utility sends me a dozen free CFL's/LED's each year. Who am I to argue?
When they burn out, I take them to a certified recycler. What's not to like?


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty good stock of incandescent bulbs.  But I also have dimmer switches on all lamps.
> 
> Where approximately 40w are needed I use a 60w bulb and dim it down, which extends the life of the bulb about tenfold.  Where 60w are needed I use a 100w and dim it.  I have some lamp bulbs which have been burning for ten years or more.  I rarely need to change a bulb so my dimmers have more than paid for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dump them and replace them with LEDs
Click to expand...

Too harsh.  Makes me nervous.  I like soft incandescent lighting.


----------



## rdean

manifold said:


> I would have much preferred it if Bush had delivered on his small government rhetoric and not signed into law the big government mandates that have now halted the manufacture of incandescent light bulbs, but there's a lot our government does I'm not crazy about.
> 
> Regardless, stocking up on bulbs just seems like nothing more than pushing off the inevitable to me, so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> How about you?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/energ...y-use-in-us-at-lowest-level-since-2001-a.html

Oops, too late.  We are already seeing the benefits.


----------



## Dragonlady

Moonglow said:


> You light your house during daylight hours?



We no longer live in that house, but yes.

I had lights on in my sewing room/office when I was in there (which is a lot), because there's only one small window which doesn't provide enough light to work.  Both of our bathrooms were interior rooms with no windows, there were no windows in our hall, so yes, we did use some lights in the daytime.

In our current house, we have lights on in the kitchen during daylight hours because the window over the sink doesn't provide enough light to see into cupboards, or to work.  If we're downstairs doing laundry, sewing, or the boys are playing in the Man Cave, there are lights on.


----------



## martybegan

Dragonlady said:


> Part of the reason why our electrical bill went down so much is that the CFL bulbs not only reducing our lighting costs, but they also *reduced or air conditioning costs*, because the bulbs didn't give off as much heat.



The heat from a few incadescent bulbs has not appriciable affect on the costs of air conditioning.


----------



## MikeK

mamooth said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where approximately 40w are needed I use a 60w bulb and dim it down, which extends the life of the bulb about tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works, but it cuts efficiency. More power sucked up as heat, more power required for the same amount of light. It costs more in electricity than it saves in bulbs.
> 
> [...]
Click to expand...

I won't say you're wrong because I don't know for sure.  But a dimmer is essentially an adjustable rheostat which serves to reduce current flow to the load.  So how does that work out as using more energy rather than less?  

Again, I don't know.  So I'm asking, not telling.


----------



## Shrimpbox

I had heard that the disposal of cfl light bulbs was going to release more mercury into the atmosphere than all coal plants combined. So why is a product that releases so much mercury I being promoted by govt? So if it is green mercury it is ok but if it is coal mercury it is bad. Also  companies like GE are invested in forcing consumers to keep changing products in order to keep ripping us off with price hikes and mandated home appliances.
Consumers in dark over risks of new light bulbs


----------



## Pogo

Shrimpbox said:


> I had heard that the disposal of cfl light bulbs was going to release more mercury into the atmosphere than all coal plants combined. So why is a product that releases so much mercury I being promoted by govt? So if it is green mercury it is ok but if it is coal mercury it is bad. Also  companies like GE are invested in forcing consumers to keep changing products in order to keep ripping us off with price hikes and mandated home appliances.
> Consumers in dark over risks of new light bulbs



It isn't a large amount of mercury at all.  That was spelled out much earlier in the thread if you want to page around, I'm not sure where it was.

And just a tip: if you want reliable news I'd aim just a wee bit higher than Whirled Nuts Daily a/k/a the Birther Bugle...


----------



## Pogo

MikeK said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where approximately 40w are needed I use a 60w bulb and dim it down, which extends the life of the bulb about tenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works, but it cuts efficiency. More power sucked up as heat, more power required for the same amount of light. It costs more in electricity than it saves in bulbs.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't say you're wrong because I don't know for sure.  But a dimmer is essentially an adjustable rheostat which serves to reduce current flow to the load.  So how does that work out as using more energy rather than less?
> 
> Again, I don't know.  So I'm asking, not telling.
Click to expand...


A dimmer is basically a variable resistor, so while it may reduce the output, the remainder of the energy that went in there will be expended in the form of heat.  They're usually constructed in a way that will conduct that heat out of harm's way so the switch itself won't get too hot, but you may feel it after a while in a "low" setting (low light = high resistance).

They give off EMR too (electromagnetic radiation).  Tune in an AM radio nearby off a channel and listen to the noise as you raise and lower the pot.  The more the resistor/dimmer damps the juice, the louder the RF will be on the radio.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Dragonlady said:


> Part of the reason why our electrical bill went down so much is that the CFL bulbs not only reducing our lighting costs, but they also reduced or air conditioning costs, because the bulbs didn't give off as much heat.



--LOL

CFLs give off a lot of heat 

--LOL


----------



## mamooth

Pogo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say you're wrong because I don't know for sure.  But a dimmer is essentially an adjustable rheostat which serves to reduce current flow to the load.  So how does that work out as using more energy rather than less?
> 
> Again, I don't know.  So I'm asking, not telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dimmer is basically a variable resistor, so while it may reduce the output, the remainder of the energy that went in there will be expended in the form of heat.  They're usually constructed in a way that will conduct that heat out of harm's way so the switch itself won't get too hot, but you may feel it after a while in a "low" setting (low light = high resistance).
> 
> They give off EMR too (electromagnetic radiation).  Tune in an AM radio nearby off a channel and listen to the noise as you raise and lower the pot.  The more the resistor/dimmer damps the juice, the louder the RF will be on the radio.
Click to expand...


There's also the shape of the light emission curve to consider.






Using the dimmer causes the filament to run cooler, which is what extends bulb life. That lower temp means a flatter emission curve. Getting the same output in the visible light range will require cranking up the whole curve. That raises the tail end of the curve above what it was before, and that tail end is the wasted heat.


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> That works, but it cuts efficiency. More power sucked up as heat, more power required for the same amount of light. It costs more in electricity than it saves in bulbs.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say you're wrong because I don't know for sure.  But a dimmer is essentially an adjustable rheostat which serves to reduce current flow to the load.  So how does that work out as using more energy rather than less?
> 
> Again, I don't know.  So I'm asking, not telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dimmer is basically a variable resistor, so while it may reduce the output, the remainder of the energy that went in there will be expended in the form of heat.  They're usually constructed in a way that will conduct that heat out of harm's way so the switch itself won't get too hot, but you may feel it after a while in a "low" setting (low light = high resistance).
> 
> They give off EMR too (electromagnetic radiation).  Tune in an AM radio nearby off a channel and listen to the noise as you raise and lower the pot.  The more the resistor/dimmer damps the juice, the louder the RF will be on the radio.
Click to expand...


The radio interference is due to the fact that almost all lighting dimmers are rapidly SWITCHING the duty cycle on the Mains AC line. NOT a resistive divider.. A rheostat wastes all the excess power in the resistive divider. That's why they went to active switching and hence the noise.. 

LED bulbs with "edison screw" bases NEED to be compatible with all the OLD dimmers, so the power supply inside the bulb needs to do extra work to get around the chopped up AC line power.. That's why you need "SPECIAL" LED bulbs if you use old dimmers.. The LEDs are the same -- just a different power supply.

NOW --- with LEDs it's theoretically possible to do the dimming with a single wire voltage control line.. (no rheostat, no switching).. But there is no way to bring this control into an Edison screw base (other than an RF link !!)  

IDEALLY -- homes should have CENTRALIZED DC Power Supplies and bus wiring. That way, every freaking bulb doesn't need a full UL recognized switching power supply in its base to get from 120V mains to 24V or 36V DC power for the LEDs.  This would also allow for better dimming, color control, and auto-timing.. 

It's a real pain to design an AC/DC power supply that sits in that space inside the bulb and will survive the heat and lightning strikes for an 8 or 10 yr life guarantee..


----------



## Luddly Neddite

jon_berzerk said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason why our electrical bill went down so much is that the CFL bulbs not only reducing our lighting costs, but they also reduced or air conditioning costs, because the bulbs didn't give off as much heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> CFLs give off a lot of heat
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


I just reached up and touched the one that's been on over my head all day long. 

No burn. 

LOL is right.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason why our electrical bill went down so much is that the CFL bulbs not only reducing our lighting costs, but they also reduced or air conditioning costs, because the bulbs didn't give off as much heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> CFLs give off a lot of heat
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


No, actually they don't.  You wouldn't have found anyone putting a CFL bulb by their water pipes over the last few days to stop them freezing.  Everyone who did that would have used an incandescent.  It's a common cheap remedy that takes advantage of an inefficiency.

Incandescents do indeed burn off a lot of their energy as heat, which is obviously not what their purpose is, which is one of the big reasons they're less efficient.

Know what else burns off a significant portion of its total energy as heat?  An internal combustion engine.  I recall when I was a kid the figure was 60% (heat).  Efficiency is never a bad thing.  It _should _be the objective.


----------



## rdean

Americans are buying less electricity. 

Republicans want to reverse that trend.


----------



## Dragonlady

In Canada, where utilities are still publicly owned, reducing power consumption is considered a GOOD thing.

No wonder Republicans are fighting the ban on incandescent bulbs.


----------

